# Please, help me....



## gossamer (Aug 14, 2010)

Please, can anyone tell me what happens with my five days old cockatiel? I handfeed him from the first day because his parents abandonded him.
From the second day of his life when he gets asleep he looks like the photo. 
He can't wake up alone. I have to make gentle massage for about a quarter of hour to free him from this huge balloon. After this action he is very energetic.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your little one has a ruptured air sac. The 5th row in this album shows some pix's of this: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/?start=all Click on a pix for a larger veiw.

The easiest way to correct, which will take several days...it to use a sterile pin and deflate the area...gently massageong all the air out. In order for this to heal it has to be continually deflated so that the torn tissue can touch ends so that it adheres back together.

Can you also take some clearer pix's? The skintone of the deflation does not look right. The skin should also be transparent. If it is white looking or has white patches adherred to the inside the baby may also have a problem with yeast building up inside the crop. This will also have to be treated. 1 drop of vinegar can be added to each feeding. Deflate the crop before you feed.


----------

